# Walmart deli chicken salad - recipe anybody?



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the chicken salad they have at the Deli at Walmart.  Does anybody have the recipe?  I looked for a copycat recipe but couldn't find anything.  So many of the chicken salad recipes have grapes or fruit in them and I don't want that.  Any recommendations??


----------

